# Widget locker and cm7



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone else having problems setting alternative wallpapers from the gallery?... widget locker is fcing for me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

It did the same for me when I originally tried to set up an alternate wallpaper, but after a reboot it worked fine. Not sure of the reason why.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Widgetlocker works great for me without any major issues, however I did experience Theme Chooser wiping my widgets off the lockscreen once.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Hum.. ive tried rebooting and uninstall re install...still not working.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

What nightlie are you on. I am on 5 with zero problems.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

